# My Son in Baghdad



## AJerry

From a few weeks ago.


----------



## grandpa cracker

Grateful for your son`s service , prayers for his return.


----------



## FISHNNUTT

AJerry tell him thanks for us 
and that he and his comrades
are in our prayers.
Thank you Lord for all our brave soldiers


----------



## Nwilkins

God Bless


----------



## SargentMike

FISHNNUTT said:


> AJerry tell him thanks for us
> and that he and his comrades
> are in our prayers.
> Thank you Lord for all our brave soldiers


*X2*


----------



## V-Bottom

x3


----------



## RiverRat1962

X4 Many thanks.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Awesome pic. I have traveled under that same statue. Thanks for his service.


----------

